# nom machine dans terminal



## ozark74 (24 Juillet 2005)

bonjour tout le monde,

le nom de mon powerbook (du moins celui défini dans System Preferences/sharing/computer name est fpb)

pourquoi dans le terminal je vois ceci :

Last login: Sun Jul 24 08:40:50 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
You have mail.
P4:~ fred$ 

 

un peu d'aide serait la bienvenue ... d'ou peut venir ce P4 ???


----------



## olof (24 Juillet 2005)

Que te répond la commande :

echo $PS1


??


----------



## ozark74 (24 Juillet 2005)

\h:\w \u\$


----------



## osaris (24 Juillet 2005)

J'ai déjà eu un problème similaire ou au lieu du nom de ma machine (osaris) apparaissait le nom d'une autre machine sur le réseau local de ma boite (ordinateur_de_machintruc) !

Etrange...


----------



## ozark (24 Juillet 2005)

osaris en effet c'est exactement le même problème
j'ai un pc sous windows xp au doux nom de P4

comment as-tu fait pour résoudre le problème ?


----------



## ozark74 (24 Juillet 2005)

bon j'ai fait un 

>hostname fclpb

pour tout remettre en ordre, mais si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer cette incohérence entre le nomb de la machine au niveau du terminal et le nom au niveau de " l'interface graphique " ... 


btw qu'est ce que la variable PS1 ?


----------



## olof (24 Juillet 2005)

ozark74 a dit:
			
		

> btw qu'est ce que la variable PS1 ?



Ca définit ce qui va s'affiche comme prompt.

\u : nom de l'utilisateur
\h : nom de la machine
...
...

Mode d'emploi


----------



## ozark (24 Juillet 2005)

un volontaire pour m'expliquer cette incohérence entre le nom de la machine vu dans le terminal et celui vu dans system preferences ... ?


----------



## apkwa (25 Juillet 2005)

Ca sent le probleme DNS et/ou DHCP.
Tu as de tels services sur ton réseau?


----------



## Marcus (26 Juillet 2005)

Pour avoir un nom de machine correct dans le Terminal voici la procédure :
- Editer le fichier /etc/hostconfig avec le compte root
sudo pico /etc/hostconfig
- Au niveau de la ligne "HOSTNAME" changer la valeur suivant :
HOSTNAME=-AUTOMATIC- 
par 
HOSTNAME=ma-machine.local

et voila


----------



## clampin (26 Juillet 2005)

Moi le prompt me donne mon ip et non le nom de ma machine....


----------



## osaris (26 Juillet 2005)

ozark a dit:
			
		

> osaris en effet c'est exactement le même problème
> j'ai un pc sous windows xp au doux nom de P4
> 
> comment as-tu fait pour résoudre le problème ?



Je n'ai jamais vraiment résolu le problème mais il apparaissait uniquement sur notre ancien réseau Windows 2000 avec DHCP + DNS.

Sur notre nouveau réseau Windows 2003 (toujours avec DHCP, DNS, AD ...) le problème n'apparait plus.

@+


----------



## Marcus (26 Juillet 2005)

En suivant la procedure que je viens de mentionner, normalement tout rendre dans l'ordre


----------



## ozark (26 Juillet 2005)

en effet ca a l'air de marcher ...  


clampin (quel joli nom) ... comment as-tu fait pour l'ip et non le nom de ta machine ?


----------

